# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Ester - Open Source SLS >  Ester is Now Live on Indiegogo

## Eddie

For those interested, it is now live!
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/e...evelopment-kit

Eddie

----------

